# New home sniffles or URI?



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

I got a new baby rat (to go with my other baby rat, after introductions went terrible with my adults, and I don't think they will all ever be integrated together) and I was wondering about what's normal in terms of new home sniffles. The little guy is sneezing a lot, but is also making this kind of high pitched snorting sound (only when active, and not for long intervals). I've only had him since Monday evening, and he has been making the noise since I got him. While I have other rats, I've been lucky enough that none of them have gotten ill. SO, normal new home noises or should I take him to a vet? 

P.S. I have played rat-phone and don't hear any rattling in his chest, though I'll admit my hearing sucks


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Here is a good site on differentiating healthy squeaking rat sounds from sick rat sounds. http://www.joinrats.com/RatHealth/SOUNDS/HealthyOrSickSqueaks/


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Do you have amoxycillin on hands (fishmox), just in case?


----------



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

He sounds like Kiko under group one. I unfortunately don't have any amoxycillin on hand - can I pick some up from the pet store? I'll take him to the vet - I'm lucky enough to live beside one, that also specializes in rats. Great videos, and also thanks for the input on my other post about pain relief. Dustball my other rat licks the mixed berry children's advil up no problem, and I believe it is helping. He is healing up nicely


----------

